# Has anyone painted their forks to get a matching finish?



## soulsonicboy

Would love to see some pics if anyone has - matching paint or other!

Cheers

SSB


----------



## yashashana

*Painting forks:*

I was also interested in getting my fork painted to match the matte ti finish of the moots since the Alpha GS40 fork has so many decals which did not match the frame at all.

Instead I ended up getting my Alpha GS 40 fork stripped and repainted matte black by Joe's Bicycle Painting shop out of Watsonville CA. I have to say that he did an amazing job, and the matte black fork looks amazing with the matte finish on my moots vamoots.

I hope to get some Non-Iphone pictures soon.

The final touches for this bike will be some TACX Tao cages in silver!


----------



## soulsonicboy

*sweet! thanks for the pic. you are right, the matt finish looks awesome*

hope someone else chimes in with a matching colour too! Itching to see what it would look like


----------



## terry b

Not an exact match, but in the right spirit. I wanted an all gray bike, went with a Token "white carbon" fork. I like it, it came close to what I was thinking.


----------



## soulsonicboy

Thanks for that Terry. Looks nice.

I ended up spraying an Easton fork with the exact same same colour as the bodyshop that does the fork on the new RSL - it's not a perfect match, a little light, but will see how it looks when it comes back. Will post a pic soon.


----------



## shapeofthings

that fancy shop in northern California, Above Category, had a bunch of edge forks they painted for all the RSL's they built.

look through their twitpic.com archives and you will see a bunch of them in there. looks good. Looks so good I might just do the same thing. 

Above Catergory twit pics

<a href="https://twitpic.com/1eazgy" title="Jeff's new Moots RSL! 14.88lb METAL bike w/ Clinchers incl. c... on Twitpic"><img src="https://twitpic.com/show/thumb/1eazgy.jpg" width="150" height="150" alt="Jeff's new Moots RSL! 14.88lb METAL bike w/ Clinchers incl. c... on Twitpic"></a>


----------



## natedg200202

No matter how hard you try, the color is never going to match between a painted fork and a Ti frame, just because of how light reflects off the surfaces. 

Better to go black or another color that doesn't try to match. Grey is OK, just a few shades down so it doesn't look too close to the frame color.


----------



## soulsonicboy

I got the forks sprayed up the exact same paint code as the paint Moots use on the factory supplied RSL forks - here's a pic from my phone - will get some decent pics done soon:

https://ftp.speedexuk.com/Moots/IMG_0261.JPG

The match is not the same as the ti, but it has the desired effect for me as i wanted an all metal look for the bike - no carbon! (the bike now pimps out with alloy brake levers too  The match is actually a perfect match to the open road stem front plate clamp. I think i will get the spacers sprayed up the same to match too 
I also plan to put some Moots decals on the forks to ti them in in with the rest of the bike a bit (and probably remove some from the frame - a few to many imho...)

Cheers

Ben


----------



## chiup01

natedg200202 said:


> No matter how hard you try, the color is never going to match between a painted fork and a Ti frame, just because of how light reflects off the surfaces.
> 
> Better to go black or another color that doesn't try to match. Grey is OK, just a few shades down so it doesn't look too close to the frame color.


I agree. Prefer the black look myself, unless you're going for a Ti fork, and I don't know how that would handle.


----------

